# Art by kid



## amrit (Apr 1, 2014)

My six year old son's art. plz give comment.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

6 years old - well done.


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

kid`s art is my favorite, I love to watch them go...they don`t over think stuff, they pick up a pencil and let loose.


----------

